
ElectroSense – Collaborative Spectrum Monitoring - stephdin
https://electrosense.org/
======
oliv__
This is great! Although I feel like the website is missing a little bit of
"Why". Everything on the site is about "here's how to do this, how to buy, how
to build your own, etc...", but not much about why this project came about,
why I should care about adding a sensor, and what you plan to do with the
data.

Anyways, I think it's a great initiative. I added you as a ressource on
emfhelp.org

